# Euro style bushings



## dschlic1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what the center to center distance is between the two screws on a euro style bushing? I have a router which might take this style of bushing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw an advertisement for metric bushings and it said all the bushings had 50mm center to center mounting holes.


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

Not sure about the holes, but the diameter of the recess needs to be 60mm to take a Trend/Elu-style "Euro guide bush".


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

I measured the hole centres on a friend's Elu MOF96 router this morning - 50mm bang on.


----------

